# Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic koala



## Phantom Lancer (May 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

                Heres the schedule for the next iteration of Ubuntu - Karmic koalas  . 

*Alpha 1
May 14th*

Alpha 2
June 13th

Alpha 3
July 23rd

Alpha 4
Aug 13th

Alpha 5
Sept 3rd

Alpha 6
sept 17th

*Beta
Oct 1st*

Release candidate
oct 22nd
*
Final release
oct 29th*

- courtesy Ubuntu forums


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2009)

Lol...karma


----------



## NucleusKore (May 6, 2009)

Has the name been decided?


----------



## Dark Star (May 6, 2009)

^^Then whats the title all abt Karmic koala  

I hope this one works for me


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2009)

^^
What about Kocky Kockroach ?


----------



## Dark Star (May 6, 2009)

^^How abt 10.04 Pagal Piggy


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2009)

^^start with K please


----------



## Rahim (May 6, 2009)

How about Kokeela Kulkarni


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 7, 2009)

ok guys enough ... if you dont stop *k*de devs are gonna sue you for trademark infringement 



NucleusKore said:


> Has the name been decided?


Yes its going to be *K*armic* K*oala..... and from what i can see this new distribution is going to specialize on *K*loud *k*omputing (*k*idding , cloud computing) services  ..... everything is going online .... hope our ISPs improve their speeds and services so we Indians can take full advantage of this service !


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2009)

I am watching for some of these ideas in brainstorm, they are awesome :

*brainstorm.ubuntu.com/


----------



## casanova (May 7, 2009)

How about Kareena Kapoor  or Kinky Kiss or King Kangaroo or Kyun Ki ...  or Koka Kola


----------



## GigaHeartz (May 7, 2009)

Krazzy Kakakuwaa


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2009)

Konquering Konqui ?  [KDE fan here]


----------



## Dark Star (May 7, 2009)

KGanda KGnome [K is silent just like in Kapps  KDE user ]


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2009)

Kernel Kachra


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 7, 2009)

Kolkata Knightriders


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2009)

Kutta Kamina...


----------



## chicha (May 8, 2009)

ubuntu is not KDE right? then why all the K thing. anyways cloud computing? wow.
and the name could not be cooler.

anyways whats the diff between hardy and this KK?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2009)

Because each distro version has been named alphabetically so far.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2009)

^^with an adjective and animal namu


----------



## GigaHeartz (May 8, 2009)

I think i'll wait for Jaunty, Karmic to get a year older before installing.. Right now using the old Hardy 8.04 LTS


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

I know the next one.

*Lazy Llama*


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2009)

> Lazy Llama


Do not invoke the wrath of the Llamas.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 29, 2009)

Is it out?
*www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2009)

So, what are your views on it? Personally, I have found it to be very good!


----------



## vamsi360 (Nov 8, 2009)

i think 9.04 is better. The boot time is slow in my laptop and is widely said that 9.10 boots faster than its predecessor but i observed that it is slower than its predecessor which used to boot like a rocket.

The Intel driver for my 1525 works now right away. I had troubles in the previous version and then edited the config file to get it working then, that too with no compiz.

In our college the download speed for Wifi is 1.5 MBPS and I downloaded Ubuntu and Kubuntu both in 4 minutes parallelly on the launch day. The bandwidth is 45 MBPS there.

Even I downloaded the 7 Enterprise version trail and server 2008 R2 evaluation on the same day in 3 hours. The speed is mindblowing. All you need is to set up the proxy.

For me, Fedora is a lot better than Ubuntu these days except that Ubuntu has a large fanbase and more money.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 9, 2009)

Yup.. Fedora rocks.. the most awesome distro.. I really love ithe Delta RPM feature.. saves a lot of bandwidth..


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Nov 21, 2009)

Its good the only issue i found was that the network manager is a little buggy ,especially with mobile broadband . 
but 2 of our guys filed bug reports and i here that an update has been released which solved the problem...


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Nov 21, 2009)

Yup updates have ironed out all issues with the Network manager


----------



## dexterxtreme (Dec 19, 2009)

now i got ubuntu 9.10 but it often gets freeze when i try to run it in live cd mode however the previous versions are running fine


----------



## deepakchan (Dec 19, 2009)

I used to get my Tata Indicom Photon+ Wireless broadband modem model no ZTE AC8710 up and running on Ubuntu 9.04 with just these two commands

sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x19d2 product=0xffff
sudo wvdial

But now in Ubuntu 9.10 this is not working. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Dec 19, 2009)

GoTo System>Preference>Network Connections .... Select the "Mobile Broadband Tab>Add" and then just follow the instructions to set up your Photon+ connection


----------

